# Aikido equipment



## TurtlePower (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you guys know anywhere good to buy Aikido equipment?  I wanna buy a Bokken, another gi, and some instructional DVDs, preferably from the same place.  Thought I'd ask y'all before just picking some random site off google


----------



## Brian King (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.bujindesign.com/

Top shelf service and products. Besides being a VERY high level martial artist Ikeda Sensei is a heck of a nice guy and gentleman and most of the employees of this business are martial artists as well. Highly recommended!!

Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## TurtlePower (Nov 8, 2008)

Brian said:


> http://www.bujindesign.com/
> 
> Top shelf service and products. Besides being a VERY high level martial artist Ikeda Sensei is a heck of a nice guy and gentleman and most of the employee&#8217;s of this business are martial artists as well. Highly recommended!!
> 
> ...



Thanks.  What art does he study?

EDIT: That shop seems a little pricey.  I'm sure that's just because it's such good quality, but I don't need stuff that's that nice.  Mainly looking for a kids gi for my little brother.  He wants to start training now that I came back and showed him what I learned.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 8, 2008)

> "Thanks. What art does he study?"


 
http://www.asu.org/Ikeda.html

http://www.boulderaikikai.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiroshi_Ikeda

Obviously from the links and from meeting the man you can see/feel that he is a very high level and effective Aikido practitioner, but what the links do not say directly is that he is also a student of martial arts. He studies all the time. At one of the Aiki expos that Stanley Pranin of Aikidojournal.com hosted where he had martial arts experts from all over the world gather and put on seminars and demonstrations, Ikeda sensei took off his hakama and joined the Systema crowd training. I cannot say how impressed I was that someone of his rank and seniority would do this, (besides Ikeda there was also George Ledyard, Pat Hendricks, Kevin Choate and Gleason Senseis all 6th Dan or above I believe.) Ikeda and his wife, when not teaching, trained with us and many of the other groups teaching seminars, never asking for or expecting different treatment from the other students while delighting in the work. Many other masters and experts stood or sat along the outside edge of the mat and watched from the outside while Ikeda and the others stepped onto the floor and not only trained but trained honestly. He has hosted high level Karate experts, sword experts and I believe high level Kung-Fu types (not positive) to his yearly training camp in the Rockies. 

Like I said top shelf man and business. His gear lasts and lasts.




> EDIT: That shop seems a little pricey. I'm sure that's just because it's such good quality, but I don't need stuff that's that nice. Mainly looking for a kids gi for my little brother. He wants to start training now that I came back and showed him what I learned.


 
Ah OK. Take your kid brother to the school he is wishing to train at and buy his uniform and gear there, from them, not online. This helps support his new school and will help him fit in with the majority of the student body. If he sticks with the training then you can buy him the better gear and stuff that training martial artists use.



Regards
Brian King


----------



## TurtlePower (Nov 8, 2008)

Brian said:


> http://www.asu.org/Ikeda.html
> 
> http://www.boulderaikikai.org/
> 
> ...



Wow, that's impressive.



Brian said:


> Ah OK. Take your kid brother to the school he is wishing to train at and buy his uniform and gear there, from them, not online. This helps support his new school and will help him fit in with the majority of the student body. If he sticks with the training then you can buy him the better gear and stuff that training martial artists use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's the rub; there aren't any dojo's in our area.  I'm planning to get some DVDs and train at home, just to keep it fresh in my mind until I can go back to Canada, and I thought he could train with me.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 30, 2008)

If you do train at home, you will need a partner to do training with.  Someone  about your size will do fine.  Also its very important for you to begin training in prepatory stretches and calisthenics to prepare yourself. Stretches including your wrist, neck, waist, hamstrings, and knees.  You and your partner should both engage in this.  

Good luck, and be well.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 30, 2008)

If it's just the basic starter gi that you're looking for then a light weight gi from AWMA should fit the bill for a little bit of nothing.  I assume you've trained in aikido before?  If not then a dvd will be fine for the basic exercises but actually doing the techniques will be nearly impossible to pick up properly.  Where are you, exactly?  Maybe someone here on the board can point you in the direction of a good instructor who's close enough to train with you.


----------



## TurtlePower (Dec 14, 2008)

Haven't checked the board in awhile *bad turtle!* lol



hungfistron said:


> If you do train at home, you will need a partner to do training with.  Someone  about your size will do fine.  Also its very important for you to begin training in prepatory stretches and calisthenics to prepare yourself. Stretches including your wrist, neck, waist, hamstrings, and knees.  You and your partner should both engage in this.
> 
> Good luck, and be well.



My brother will be training with me.  He's about 81 pounds lighter, 5" shorter, and 7 years younger.  We wrestle all the time, though 



theletch1 said:


> If it's just the basic starter gi that you're looking for then a light weight gi from AWMA should fit the bill for a little bit of nothing.



Thanks!



> I assume you've trained in aikido before? If not then a dvd will be fine for the basic exercises but actually doing the techniques will be nearly impossible to pick up properly.



I've trained for about three months and I'm a 9th Kyu.  My brother doesn't have any MA training, though.



> Where are you, exactly? Maybe someone here on the board can point you in the direction of a good instructor who's close enough to train with you.



I'm on the nature coast of Florida in a small town about an hour north of Tampa Bay.


----------



## ejaazi (Dec 16, 2008)

www.tozando.com

www.budovideos.com


www.aikiweb.com 

(they have a very good list of stores)


----------

